# Pre production 1966 Fastback oddities.



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

This is another of those bikes that has been on my mind for a long time. This was obviously a pre production bike for the ad. 
There are two noticeable differences on this bike from any of the production bikes, although one of the two I saw recently on a bikee being sold on eBay. 







The first is the sprocket. I found one just like it but I have seen that style on several bikes. None of them were Schwinns though.
The second is the white Stik Shift airbrushing on the shifter cover.
I saw a 1968 Krate on eBay a while back that had the same treatment on the shifter, it was an incomplete bike with wear and the shifter logo was worn as well.
Does anyone know anything about these differences?


----------



## sworley (Dec 21, 2021)

Weird! That chainguard looks like crap! No overload tube on the shifter, either. Shifter looks taller and more fragile than the '66 production model from what I can tell. No decal around the shifter base, either.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

Are you talking about on the cover? That area is white with black Stik Shift lettering, like a negative image.
Or did I miss something else?
The shifter does look a little narrow now that I look again.


----------



## sworley (Dec 21, 2021)

Yep, on the shifter base cover either no decal or white lettering


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

I had a better photo once. If you can zoom in on the cover the center is white and the words SCHWINN are on top and STIK SHIFT is on the bottom. Really hard to see in this one but I had a photo of the full size ad. I cannot even find it online now. I thought I took a picture of the one on eBay but I cannot find it. It had the same format, as if the screening was done like a photographic negative. I wish I could've bought the project bike but it went for more than I could put out.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

I have seen that snowflake sprocket on some 50s bikes here and on some early Mongoose bikes. The 1950s sprockets were probably 52 tooth like this  but the Mongoose sprockets were 42 or 44 tooth sprockets. I think I have one of them but not sure.
I do have one of the 52 tooth sprockets.
I also have a early 1966 Fastback that has the Sprint sprocket and hubs. I am thinking about building one of these, but in black. Coppertone is OK but it was never my personal favorite.


----------



## sworley (Dec 21, 2021)

A black, sprint equipped ‘66 is my ultimate Fastback. Never been a huge fan of metallic earwax, er Coppertone.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

I had a nice 1968 Coppertone 2 speed Stingray and a Coppertone 1961 Continental.
Nice enough bikes but not my color. Metallic earwax. I like that. Chrysler had a couple greens from the 1960s/70s I like to call Light and Dark Baby Poop Green Metallic


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 21, 2021)

As stated in caption, this was Schwinn's 1st attempt at a 20" 5 speed derailleur, high-rise "touring" bicycle.
That sprocket looks like it's a Hercules Raleigh Touring bicycle Sprocket and could have been a modified Sturmey-Archer 3 speed Stick Shift. These were about the only thing that were available at the time. 2cents
Also noted on the photo of this particular pre-production Fastback is the rear fender has no flare.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

You are right about the fender, another interesting difference. A true "bobbed" fender. 
I do have one of the sprockets for a one piece crank in 52 tooth. It is in my shed loft, I will try to find it.
The shifter though if I am not mistaken is a Shimano 333 unit that wasn't available at that time. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 21, 2021)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> You are right about the fender, another interesting difference. A true "bobbed" fender.
> I do have one of the sprockets for a one piece crank in 52 tooth. It is in my shed loft, I will try to find it.
> The shifter though if I am not mistaken is a Shimano 333 unit that wasn't available at that time. Correct me if I am wrong.



Yes, you are right about the Shifter it is a Shimano 333, but when you look close to the photo you posted it almost appears that the 333 is above the housing.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

I will look, it could be.


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 21, 2021)

The Stik-Shift pictured on the Radiant Coppertone Fastback is a pre-production prototype, hence no overload tube, double cable clamp and different shifter cover treatment. Frank Brilando designed the first bicycle Stik-Shift for Schwinn. Shimano didn't have a stick shift available at this time. Their version was "indexed" when it did come out about a year later, not friction operated like Schwinn's.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 21, 2021)

I wonder how many of the covers came out with the reversed color scheme. I mentioned earlier I saw one on a project bike on eBay recently and I thought there was only one up till then.
Has anyone else seen any of them?


----------



## Bike Bitten (Jan 6, 2022)

Rear fender long, no flare. No chrome on CG.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes to all those points.


----------

